# Rubrikat > Pyetni psikologun >  Depresioni

## Leila

*DEPRESIONI*

Te gjithe ne nje kohe jane ndjere te depresionuar, te merzitur, ose "blu". Te depresionohesh eshte nje reaksion normal tek humbja, luftat e jetes ose nje vleresim i dobet per vetveten. Por disa here ndenja e trishtimit behet teper e thelle, duke u zgjatur per sasi kohe shume te gjate dhe duke penguar njeriun prej nje jete normale. Disa lloje te depresionit jane: depresion kryesor, depresion kronik (dysthymia), depresion dypolar, dhe depresion sezonal (SAD).

*C'fare jane simptomat e depresionit?*

Me poshte jane disa prej shenjave dhe simptomave te depresionit.

- trishtim
- humbje energjie
- kur ndihesh pa shpresa ose pa vlere
- kur nuk mund te pelqejne gjerat qe me pare i pelqeje
- probleme te fokusohesh
- probleme te marresh vendime
- rritje e nevojes per gjum
- pagjumesi ose gjum i tepert
- dhimbje te pashpjeguara
- dhimbje stomaku dhe probleme tretesore (digestive)
- ulje e deshires per seks
- probleme seksuale
- dhimbje koke
- ndryshim ne oreks qe shkaktojne humbje apo ngritje peshe
- mendime rrotull vdekjes ose vetevrasjes
- perpjekje per vetevrasje

*Ka lloje te ndryshme te depresionit?*

Megjithese keto shenja dhe simptome te depresionit jane karakteristike, mund te ndodhin ne nje strukture te ndryshem, si simptomet sezonale, ose ne shoqerohen me tipare maniake.

Llojet perfshijne:

- Depresion kryesor
- Depresion Dypolar
- Depresion Kronik (ose Dysthymia)
- Depresion Sezonal
- Depresion Psikotik
- Depresion pas lindjes

*C'fare e shakton depresionin?*

Nuk ka veten nje shkak te depresionit. Eshte nje semundje shume kompleks qe mund ndodhi si nje rezultat te disa faktoreve. Per disa, depresioni ndodh pas nje humbje te nje te afermi, nje ndryshim ne jeten e tyre, ose pasi kane diagnoze te nje semundje serioze mjekesore. Per te tjeret, depresioni thjesht ndodh, ndoshta sepse mund ta kene tek historia e familjes se tyre.

Faktoret qe jane te mbeshtjellur tek shkaqet e depresionit, perfshijne:

- Histori depresioni ne familje (Besohet se depresioni kalon gjenetikisht brez pas brezi, megjithese menyra egzakte si ndodh kjo eshte e panjohur.)
- Hidherim prej vdekjes ose humbjes te nje te afermi.
- Konflikt personal, si per shembull nje grindje me nje te familjes.
- Abuzim fizik, seksual, ose emocional.
- Ngjarje te rendesishme qe ndodhin tek jeta e te gjitheve, si per shembull nderrim banimi, diplomimi, nderrim punesh, martese ose divorc, dalja ne pension, etj..
- Semundje serioze (ndjenja depresioni jane nje reaksion i zakonshem tek shume semundje mjekesore.)
- Disa ilace.
- Abuzim substancash (shume njerez qe pijne alkol ose bejne droge kane depresion.)
- Probleme te tjera personale (keta mund te jene izolime shoqerore prej probleme te tjera mendore, ose te perzihen nga familja ose nje rreth shoqeror.)

*Lidhje gjenetike*

Ka evidence qe propozojne nje lidhje gjenetike me depresionin. Femijet, motrat & vellezerit, dhe prinderit e njerezve me depresion te rende jane me te mundshem te vuajne nga depresioni se sa jane njerezit e tjere. Megjithate, shkencetaret nuk jane mundur te identifikojne gjenin e depresionit.

*Semundje qe shkaktojne depresion*

Njerezit me semundje kronike kane me shume shanse te kene depresion. Depresionet e shkaktuara nga semundje kronike shume here e acarojne semundjen, sidomos ne qofte se semundja sjell dhimbje, lodhje, ose nderpret jeten shoqerore. Depresioni mund te shtoje dhimbjet. Depresioni gjithashtu mund te beje njerezit te shkojne ne izolim shoqeror. Perqindja per depresionin qe shoqerohet me semundje te tjera mjekesore eshte teper e larte:

- Infrakt zemre - 40-65% depresionohen
- Semundje zemre (pa infrakt) - 18-20% depresionohen
- Semundja e Parkinson - 40% depresionohen
- Skleroze - 40% depresionohen
- Kancer - 25% depresionohen
- Diabet - 25% depresionohen

*C'fare jane simptomat e depresionit ne njerezit e semure?*

Pacientet dhe familjet e tyre zakonisht i injorojne simptomat e depresionit, duke menduar se ndjenjat e tyre jane normale per dike qe po vuan nga nje semundje serioze kronike. Eshte e rendesishme te trajtosh te dyja format e semundjeve ne te njejten kohe.

*C'mund te besh te trajtosh depresionin tek njerezit me semundje kronike?*

Nje diagnoze dhe trajtim i heret per depresionin mund te uli stresin dhe gjithashtu riskun e nderlikimeve dhe vetevrasjes. Njerezit qe trajtohen per depresionin qe ndodh ne te njejten kohe me semundjen e tyre kronike shume here perjetojne nje permiresim ne gjendjen e tyre mjekesore, nje cilesi me te mire te jetes se tyre, dhe kane me shume lehtesi te ndjekin planin e trajtimit te tyre.

Ne qofte se simptomat e depresionit jane te lidhura me semundjen fizike ose pasoje te ilaceve, trajtimi mundet te pershtatet ose ndryshohet. Ne qofte se depresioni eshte nje problem vecan, mund te trajtohet vetem. Me shume se 80% te njerezve me depresion mund te trajtohen suksesshem me ilace, psiko-terapi ose nje kombinim i te dyjave. Trajtimet me ilace anti-depressant mund te fillojne te punojne brenda disa javesh.

*Identifikimi dhe diagnoza e depresionit*

Problemi me i madh i diagnozes dhe trajtimit te depresionit eshte indentifikimi qe dikush po vuan prej saj. Fatkeqesisht, rrotull gjysma e njerezve qe jane te depresionuar kurre nuk marrin diagnoze or trajtim per semundjen e tyre. Injorimi i depresionit eshte i rrezikshem: me shume se 10% e njerezve qe vuajne nga depresioni bejne vetevrasje.

*Si mund ta kuptoj une kur me duhet ndihme*

- Kur depresioni demton jeten tuaj (per shembull kur shkakton probleme me marredhenie, ceshtje pune,  ose grindje familjare) dhe nuk shikoni nje zgjedhje te paster per keto probleme, atehere duhet te kerkoni ndihme qe te parandaloni gjerat qe te mos keqesohen, sidomos kur keto ndjenja zgjasin per disa kohe.

- Ne qofte se ju ose dikush qe njihni ka mendime ose ndjenja per vetevrasjen, kerkoni ndihme urgjent.

*Mund te jem i/e depresionuar?*

Pergjigju pyetjeve me poshte te shikoni ne qofte se jeni te depresionuar.

(1.) Ke qene ne humor te depresionuar per me te shumten e dites, pothuaj c'do dite per te pakten 2 jave?

Po	Jo

(2.) Ke humbur interes ose kenaqesi ne me te shumten e aktiviteteve te perditshme, per afersisht c'do dite per te pakten 2 jave?

Po	Jo

(3.) Keni pare nje ndryshim peshe (te pakten 5lbs. ose 2.5kgs.) ose ne humbje ose ne ngritje ne kohet e fundit?

Po	Jo

(4.) Ka ndryshuar oreksi juaj (per me shume ose me pak) per nje kohe te gjate?

Po	Jo

(5.) Keni patur pagjumesi ose keni fjetur me shume, per afersisht c'do dite per te pakten 2 jave?

Po	Jo

(6.) Jeni ndjere te lodhur diten, per afersisht c'do dite per te pakten 2 jave?

Po	Jo

(7.) Keni patur ndjenja sikur jeni fajtore ose te pavlefshem, per afersisht c'do dite per te pakten 2 jave?

Po	Jo

(8.) Keni patur probleme te mendoheni, fokusoheni ose te merrni vendime pothuaj se c'do dite?

Po	Jo

(9.) Keni patur mendime te shpeshta per vdekjen ose vetevrasjen pa ndo nje plan specifik?

Po	Jo

(10.) Filluan ndjenjat e depresionuara pasi nje i aferm i juaj vdiq ose brenda 4 javesh pas lindjes se femijes?

Po	Jo

(a.) U pergjigjet me "Po" per pyetjen #1 ose #2? ______

(b.) U pergjigjet me "Po" 4 here ose me shume ne pyetjet #3-9? ______

(c.) U pergjigjet me "Po" per pyetjen #10? ______

Ne qofte se ju u pergjigjet me "Po" tek pyetjet (a.) dhe (b.), ju mund te vuani nga nje episod te nje depresioni.

Ne qofte se ju u pergjigjet me "Po" tek pyetja (c.) dhe simptomat e tua jane gjymtuese ne jeten tuaj dhe kane vazhduar per me shume se 2 muaj, ju duhet te kerkoni trajtim profesional.




(teme ne vazhdim)

----------


## Leila

*EFEKTET E DEPRESIONIT TE PATRAJTUAR*

*Depresioni dhe shendeti juaj*

Ka shume te dhena se si depresioni mund te demtoje shendetin. Shume prej studjimeve te fundit rrotull shendetit dhe depresionit jane fokusuar tek pacientet me probleme zemre. Rezultatet kane treguar qe njerezit me depresion qe gjithashtu jane duke u rikuperuar nga infrakte zemre e kane me te veshtire te marrin vendime per shendetin e tyre, te ndjekin instruksionet e doktorrit dhe te perballojne veshtiresite qe semundja e tyre paraqet. Nje studjim tjeter tregon qe pacientet me depresion kane risk me te madh te vdesin ne muajte e pare pas nje infrakt zemre.

*Luftim i infeksionit*

Kur mendja eshte ne stres, trupi vuan gjithashtu. Stresi psiqik i kombinuar me depresionin mund te dobesoje abilitetin e trupit per te luftuar infeksionet. Vaksinat jane me pak te dobishem per njerezit me depresion, dhe kjo i le ata me te cenueshem prej semundjeve. Gjithashtu, njerezit me depresion jane me pak te mundshem te kerkojne ndihme per trajtimin e semundjeve te tjera, dhe me pak te mundshem te ndjekin porosite e doktorrit.

*Pagjumesi*

Nje nga shenjat me treguese te depresionit eshte ndryshimi ne fjetje. Megjithese problemi me i madh eshte pagjumesia, njerezit disa here ndjenje nje rritje ne nevojen per gjume dhe humbje te madhe energjie. Pagjumesia mund te shkaktoje disa simptoma te njejta me depresionin (lodhje e shumte, humbje energjie, nervozizem,  dhe veshtiresi te fokusohesh apo te marresh vendime.)

Shenja te pagjumesise permbajne:

- Veshtiresi te flesh
- Zgjohesh ne mes te nates
- Zgjohesh perpara se alarmit te ores
- Veshtiresi te shkosh te flesh serish pasi zgjohesh ne mes te nates
- Gjume qe kurre nuk ndjehet "tamam" (i mjaftueshem)

*Depresioni dhe vetevrasja*

Me e shumta e njerezve qe vuajne nga depresioni nuk perpiqen te bejne vetevrasje, por sipas National Mental Health Association (Shoqata Nacionale e Shendetit Mendor), 30-70% te viktimave te vetevrasjes kane vuajtur prej nje lloj depresioni. Meshkujt perbejne pothuaj 75% te vetevrasjeve, edhe pse me shume gra perpiqen te bejne vetevrasje. Popullsia qe vuan me shume nga depresioni jane te moshuarit. 20% e te gjitha viktimave te vetevrasjes jane njerezit siper moshes 65. Arsyet pse te moshuarit vuajne me shume prej depresionit perfshijne: humbje me e shpeshte te te afermve dhe shokeve, me shume semundje kronike, me shume ndryshime te medhaja ne jete (per shembull, dalja ne pension ose levizja ne nje spital per te moshuarit).

Faktoret ne rrezik per vetevrasje perfshije:

- Abuzim mendor ose substancash (droge, alkohol, etj.)
- Histori ne familje per abuzim mendor ose substancash
- Perpjekje te meparshem per vetevrasje
- Histori ne familje per abuzim fizike ose seksuale
- Te kesh shoke ose njerez ne familje qe jane perpjekur te bejne vetevrasje
- Te kesh nje arme ne shtepi

Ne qofte se ju ose dikush qe ju njihni ka treguar shenjat e mesiperme, mos i ler vetem. Kerko ndihmen e nje personi te kualifikuar per shendetin mendor. Njerezit zakonisht flasin per vetevrasjen perpara se ta bejne, keshtu qe degjoni me kujdes fjalet e tyre.

Disa shenja te vetevrasjes jane:

- Kur flasin per vetevrasje
- Gjithnje mendojne ose flasin per vdekjen
- Thuajne per veten e tyre gjera si per shembull, qe jane te pashprese, pa ndihme ose te pavlefshem
- Thuajne gjera si per shembull, "Do ishte me mire sikur te mos isha gjalle"
- Depresion (trishtim i thelle, humbje interesi, veshtiresi te flejne apo te hajne) qe keqesohet
- Ndryshime te papritura prej trishtimit ne gjakftohtesi ose duken te gezuar
- Bejne gjera te rrezikshme qe rrezikojne jeten e tyre
- Humbasin interes tek gjerat qe pelqenin me perpara
- Kur ben vizita ose telefonon njerezit e aferm

----------


## "Ambrida"

ne kam dhimble te kokes ne pjesen e sipermz,kam pagjumesi te theksuar,gjithmone mendjen e kam te njerezit e mij me te afert mbaj merak per ta duke imagjinuar gjerat me te keqija a vuaj apo jo nga depresioni?
Keto me shoqerohen dhe ndonjehere me marrje mendesh.

----------


## Leila

Ambrida,

Ju keshilloj te shikoni nje doktorr. Mund te mos jete depresion.

----------


## Zani

Ambrida nuk besoj te jete depresion megjithese pak nga simptomat gjenden edhe atje.Kjo qe shtjellon ti eshte si tip crregullimi ne te sjellurit.Nuk e di tamam termin ne shqip por obsessive compulsive disorder duhet te jete. Kurohet me terapi te sjelljes ose psikoanalize.
Pershendetje

----------


## MisCongeniality

Ambrida,
S'e besoj te kesh ate qe thote Zani sepse Obsessive Compulsive Personality Disorder nuk ka keto symtoma qe ti thua. Qe te kesh OCPD, pacienti duhet te jete i preokupuar ne kulm me rregullin dhe perfeksionizmin. Psh, nje shembull do ishte nje vajze qe eshte manjiake me pastertine e shtepise dhe nese dikush i shkon per vizite dhe i ndryshon vendin e telekomandes, ajo do ta vendose ne pozicionin origjinal.
Tani, meqenese ne jetojme larg njerezve te familjes, eshte normale te perjetosh ato gjera qe perjeton dhe ti...te rri mendja tek familja dhe te dashurit, ndonjehere gjumi s'te ze etj. etj. Por ama, duhet ta largosh mendjen nga mendime te tilla sepse nese vazhdon me dhimbje koke dhe mungese gjumi, mund te kalosh dhe ne symptoma dhe me te thella dhe per nje kohe te gjate, duke te cuar ne depression te thelle. Prandaj, te keshilloj te mos qendrosh kurre vetem; mos rri ne vende te mbyllura dhe te erreta; mos kalo shume kohe ne internet; fol rregullisht me familjen; dhe merru me pune te ndryshme qe te kalosh kohen. Keto jane kurat me te mira qe mund te te ofroj  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## angeldust

> _Postuar më parë nga MisCongeniality_ 
> *Tani, meqenese ne jetojme larg njerezve te familjes, eshte normale te perjetosh ato gjera qe perjeton dhe ti...te rri mendja tek familja dhe te dashurit, ndonjehere gjumi s'te ze etj. etj. Por ama, duhet ta largosh mendjen nga mendime te tilla sepse nese vazhdon me dhimbje koke dhe mungese gjumi, mund te kalosh dhe ne symptoma dhe me te thella dhe per nje kohe te gjate, duke te cuar ne depression te thelle. Prandaj, te keshilloj te mos qendrosh kurre vetem; mos rri ne vende te mbyllura dhe te erreta; mos kalo shume kohe ne internet; fol rregullisht me familjen; dhe merru me pune te ndryshme qe te kalosh kohen. Keto jane kurat me te mira qe mund te te ofroj*


Shume dakord me keto qe ka thene MisCongeniality... Shume prej nesh duke qene emigrante dhe vetem larg familjes mund te na ndodhe te hasim caste te tilla ne jete. Por duhet te behesh e forte dhe te percaktosh nje rregull stabilizues ne jeten tende... p.sh. dil jashte te defrehesh ose ne klub nje here ne jave. Defrime te tilla te rastesishme te heqin merzine dhe nga ana tjeter kjo te ndihmon qe te fokusohesh me teper ne detyrimet tende si puna, shkolla etj. per te arritur rezultate me te mira.  :buzeqeshje: 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sa per OCPD, mbaj mend njehere kur kam shkuar per vizite ne nje shtepi pleqsh (nursing home), dhe ishte nje plak me OCPD i cili duhej me patjeter te nderronte teshat cdo ore te dites. Mjeket dhe infermieret po bezdiseshin, keshtu qe ata vendosen t'ja hiqnin te gjitha rrobat nga dollapi i tij dhe ja fshehen. Kur pa se s'i kishte rrobat, ky plaku kaloi nga faza sepse donte t'i nderronte. Nje farmacist qe punon atje po tregonte se si ate dite ky plaku doli nga dhome a tij lakuriq dhe vraponte ne korridor duke thirrur se ja kishin vjedhur rrobat. ( :perqeshje:  lol )

Keshtu qe personeli nuk deshi qe ai te kalonte ne ndonje krize, sepse e pane qe per ate pune u be gati... dhe vendosen t'ja jepnin rrobat prape. Fiksim jo i mire kjo puna e OCPD!

----------


## Hyllien

Pershendetje,

Pyetja ime eshte cfare kuptoni ju me fjalen depresion? 



*[*]*Si manifestohet ?
*[*]*Mos valle eshte nje semudje qe trajtohet ?
*[*]*Eshte dicka psikologjikisht e shpjegueshme ?
*[*]*Nga vjen dhe si mund te parandalohet ?



Cdo te mire

----------


## citizen insane

*Cfare eshte depresioni?
Shkaqet dhe Trajtimi?*

Depresioni ben pjese ne kategorine e crregullimeve te humorit (gjendjes shpirterore) sipas DSM-IV (manuali diagnostik statistikor), bashke me disa crregullime te tjera si depresioni bipolar (crreg. Maniako-Depresiv), distimine, ciklotimine, etj

Depresioni karakterizohet nga nje paqendrueshmeri emocionale, paaftesi per te ndjere dhe afektivitet te ulur dukshem jashte normales. Keto jane karakteristikat thelbesore te nje depresivi. Si pasoje do te kemi nje sere simptomash me ane te te cilave mund te diagnostikohet drejt. Simptomat ndahen ne keto grupe:

simptoma afektive.

-	humori I deprimuar
-	anhedoni.
-	Ankth

Simptoma kognitive.

-	ndjenja faji/vetevleresim I ulet.
-	Veshtiresi ne perqendrim.

Simptoma vegjetative.

-	crregullime te gjumit (insomnia/hipersomnia).
-	Crregullime te oreksit (mosngrenie/mbingrenie)
-	Renie te energjise
-	Prapambetje/axhitim psiko-motor.

Simptoma somatike.

-	dhembje koke, te vjella, marrje fryme, etj


*qe te diagnostikohesh si depresiv do te thote qe te kesh shumicen e simptomave te mesiperme per nje kohezgjatje te pakten 6-mujore. 

Depresioni klasifikohet si:

_Reaktiv:_ depresioni eshte shkaktuar nga nje ngjarje e jashtme (psh. Vdekja e nje te afermi, humbja e lekeve ne firmat piramidale, etj)

_Endogjen:_ kur shkaqet nuk jane te dukshme, jane krejt personale dhe te brendshme.

_Me fjale me te thjeshta, nje depresiv ka kete pamje:_

Eshte shume I merzitur gjate gjithe kohes, refuzon te ngrihet nga shtrati sepse nuk ka deshire dhe fuqi gje qe shkakton humbje te punes, mbyllje ndaj personave te tjere (shoqeria, te afermit). Nuk mund te perqendrohet ne muhabet, nuk mund te beje asgje vetem vegjeton ne krevat, qan shume, sflet fare, nuk ha, nuk pi ose e kunderta, nuk arrin te fleje gjume, eshte gjithmone I shqetesuar per veten e tij. Duket se eshte ne lufte (konflikt) me veten e tij, nuk I pelqen vetja e tij, fillon te kete ndjenja faji per gabime qe mund te kete bere ne te kaluaren qe I japin ankth, shkurt e zhvlereson veten ne ate pike sa te mendoje se qenia e tij eshte e panevojshme dhe do te ishte me mire sikur te vdiste (nga ku fillon dhe komplotimi I vetevrasjes qe shpesh e finalizon depresionin).

Ne disa raste shume te renda depresioni mund te shoqerohet me halucinacione auditive (zerat ne koke qe thone ti je i/e keq/e).

*Shkaqet e depresionit.*

Ka kendveshtrime te ndryshme:

1._pikepamja neuro-biologjike_   keqfunksionimi I neurotransmetuesve qe con ne mosfurnizimin me serotonin dhe norephinephrine qe shkencetaret thone te jene pergjegjesit te lidhur direkt me emocione te tilla si gezimi, lumturia,etj.

2._pikepamja psikanalitike_  ndjenja faji te pandergjegjshme.

_3.pikepamja kognitive-_ depresivi ka krijuar disa skema kognitive irracionale

*trajtimi:*

antidepresante.
Psikoterapi (te ndryshme)

Te kombinuara me njera-tjetren. 

kjo teme eshte shume shume shume interesante!

----------


## good devil

depresioni eshte thjeshte mungesa e vetbesimit... kshtu menoj un

----------


## Doktorr Sakica

droge stimuluese per trurin, sa ma i pakenaqur je aq ma shume mendon rezultati eshte se bjen ne depresione edhe ma te thella, deri sa te vdesin te gjitha ndenjat....

sporti ndihmon pak kunder depresioneve, sidomos boxi, karate, judo ose bodybuilding....

----------


## [xeni]

teme interesante 
citizen insane i paske bere nje permbledhje te bukur...

depresioni eshte me te vertete problem i madh... :i ngrysur: 
si do ia bejme se di...

----------


## Agent B.K

Teme shume interesante dhe mjaft aktuale!
Depresioni eshte nje semundje shume e rend shpirterore dhe ata persona qe jane te semure nga kjo semundje duhen te ndihmohen nga familja ne radhe te pare e pastaj edhe nga shoqeria dhe te trajtohen mire ashtu mendoj une.

----------


## amaro

me depresionin kam pasur nje eksperience gati 3 vjecare qe kur vendosa te rralloj alkolin dhe drogen(pervitin, weed dhe extacy) qe i merrja regullisht cdo weekend, nuk kisha ne mend te beja nje hap kaq te "gabuar" qe me kushtoi gati 3 vjet lufte me veten time por mundesia financiare nuk me lejonte me te vzhdoja ket lloj jete kaq boheme, kshu qe vendosa te filloj pune, ne fillim nuk pata sukses dhe punen e humba por vendosa te kurohem, nuk ishte e thjesht qe te pranoja qe kisha nevoje per kure sepse mendoja qe jam normal por fale motres(god bless her) vendosa te shkoj ne tek nje mjeke psikiater.
 Tani mbas ne lufte 3 vjecare me trurin tim dhe boten e tripeve midis seancave mjeksore dhe kenaqsise se uljes se dozez se ilaceve them se po jetoj nje jete si gjithe te tjeret, kam nje pune qe nuk me pelqen, marre shije nga ushqimet kam mare reth 15 kile, mendoj qe prinderit e mi jane tokesore, me intereson te degjoj te dashuren kur flet se si ja ka kaluar diten, mendoj qe ditet me diell jame me te bukura se ato me shi, kam besim ne vete gje kjo qe me ka munduar shume, mendoj qe shoket nuk flasin kot dhe qe opinioni matter, besoj qe kenga e "the verve" drugs dont work eshte e vertete.
por prap ndjej pak nostalgji per ate jeten e shthurur sidomos kur degjoj house.
jata nuk te jep shume zgjidhje sidomos ne kto kohe qe po jetojme depresioni eshte bere si puna e gripit, e rendesishme eshte te zgjedhesh jeten. eshte e veshtire te jetosh si delja e zeze e shoqerise..

----------


## [xeni]

amaro interesant çfare ke shkrujt...
disa gjera vetem nese jetohen mund te pershkruhen kaq bukur...
shpresoj qe nje dite edhe mua te me pelqejne me shume ditet me diell sesa ato me re dhe shi...

----------


## StormAngel

http://www.nimh.nih.gov/publicat/depression.cfm

http://www.depression.com/

----------


## [xeni]

StormAngel 
per gjithçka e ke nga nje website
je i madh...

----------


## StormAngel

> StormAngel 
> per gjithçka e ke nga nje website
> je i madh...


Informacioni eshte celesi i gjithckahit. :shkelje syri: 
Nese dikujt i intereson mund gjithashtu te viziton web faqen www.dyanetics.com behet fjale per menyren e vet-mjekimit nga depresioni.

----------


## ATMAN

DEPRESIONI 

Se pari Depresioni eshte nje semundje serioze dhe duhet trajtuar menjehere. Depresioni eshte nje semundje psiqike qe mund te te shkaterroje jeten, duke prekur cdo aspekt social te jetes tende.

Disa nga simptomat jane keto:

Merzi e zgjatur, urrejtje, tension. 

Ulja ose humbja e interesit ne aktivitetet normale 

Humbje energjie, ndjenja lodhje edhe pse mungon aktiviteti. 

Ndryshim ne menyren e ngrenies, humbja e peshes ose shtimi i peshes. 

Ndryshim ne zakonet e fjetjes, si psh veshtiresia per te fjetur, zgjimi heret, ose fjetja e tejzgjatur. 

Ndjenja e te qenurit te lodhur gjithmone. 

Pa mundesi per te marre vendime, ose pa mundesi per tu perqendruar. 

Ndenjat e te qenurit te pavlere, dhe te padobishem, te pa qellim. 

Mendimet e vetvrasjes ose vdekjes. 

Nese po perjetoni disa nga keto simptoma duhet te flisni me mjekun tuaj sa me pare.



Grate jane te here te dispozuara per tu bere te depresuara se sa meshkujt. Rreziku me i larte nder seksin femer mund te jete per shkak te ndryshimeve hormonale qe vijne si pasoje e pubertetit, ciklit mujor, menopazes, ose shtatzanise. 

Burrat. Megjithese rreziku nder burra eshte me i ulet, nder seksin mashkull depresioni mund te kaloje pa u diagnozuar. Kjo vjen per faktin se shume burra maskojne semundjen e tyre, me pije alkolike, perdorim drogasg, abuzim dhe dhune.Vetvrasja eshte nje rrezik serios nder seksin mashkull qe jane 4 here me te dispozuar te vrasin veten se sa femrat. 

Te moshuarit. Personat e moshuar qe humbasin njerzit e dashur, qe ndryshojne banesat ose qe semuren mund te kalojne ne depresion. Njerzit e moshuar nuk flasim per ndjenjat e tyre dhe depresionin ndaj duhet patur kujdes ne verejtjen e simptomave qe u rradhiten me lart.



Depresioni nuk eshte nje pjese normale e jetes por eshte nje semundje qe duhet kuruar sa me shpjet. Nje nga menyrat e kurimit eshte ajo nepermjet ilaceve anti-depresante. Zakonisht du nga ilacet e keshilluara jane bupropion HCI dhe paroxetine HCI. Shumica e pacienteve mund i perdorin ilacet per kohen e caktuar, rezultatet e ilaceve mund te vonojne deri ne dy jave.

Terapia psiqike eshte nje nga menyrat me efikase per te trajtuar depresionin. Ne kete proces, ka menyra te ndyshme trajtimi.

Piketimi i sjelljeve te pacientit. 

Terapi inerpersonale, ku shikohet se si depresioni prek maredheniet e pacientit me te afermit e tij. 

Terapia psikodinamike, shikimi i traumave dhe ngjarjeve ne jeten e pacientit qe mund te kene shkakuar depresion. 

Terapi grupi, ku pacienti vihet ne grup me paciente te tjere, dhe atje i lejohet te shprehe ndjenjat e tij/saj ose te degjoje deshmi nga ata qe vuajne nga e njejta semundje.



-Sipas gazetes Albania, depresioni ndermjet
Shqipetareve po rritet, persa i perket se ne Shqiperi 
nuk mund te kete nje Shetet Demokratik,Ligjor deri
atje se ne Shqipetaret nuk jemi te zote to ngreme dhe
mbajme nje Shtet te Fjales se Lire te Rregullit dhe
Zhvillimit Ekonomik dhe keshtu do te jete
pegjithmone.Duket se politikanet aq shume ja kane
nxire jeten qytetareve te Shqiperise sa ata po
humbasin cdo shprese se vendi yne nje dite mund te
behet.

----------


## ATMAN

15 deri ne 20 perqind e te moshuarave ne Shtetet e Bashkuara vuajne nga depresioni, por sipas nje studim te koheve te fundit, trajtimi ne shtepi i ketyre te moshuarve tregon se gjendja e tyre emocionale mund te permiresohet dukshem. 

Studimi u krye ne shtetin Washington, me pjesmarrjen jo vetem te mjekeve dhe pacienteve por edhe nje numri agjencish shoqerore te cilat ndihmojne per krijimin e nje atmosfere te ngrohte e familjare per te moshuarit qe vuajne nga vetmia dhe depresioni.

Studimi u krye nga doktor Paul Ceshanovski dhe koleget e tij prane universitetit Washington dhe institucione te tjera. Ne studim u perfshine pleq si dhe nje personel i kualifikuar, perfshi punonjes te ndihmave sociale. 

Ata zhvilluan mbledhje te shpeshta duke diskutuar menyrat sesi mund te zgjidhen problemet emocionale si dhe duke i terhequr te moshuarit ne veprimtari te ndryshme e duke i bere ata te beheshin me aktive.

Doktor Ceshanovski thote se keto takime u zhvilluan ne nje menyre sistematike dhe te organizuar ne mjedise familjare. Pas 12 muajsh studimi, u vu re se shumica e te moshuarve qe vuanin me pare nga depresioni, nuk i kishin me keto sipmtoma. 

Per mbarevajtjen e studimit, doktor Ceshanovski perdori programin Pearls, nje program me baze ne Seatle qe nxit aktivitetin duke e bere me te mire jeten per te moshuarit, Ky program merret me te moshuar qe vuajne nga depresioni duke i vizituar ata ne shtepi.

Doktor Ceshanovski beson se sipermarrja ishte i suksesshme kryesisht sespe pasi programi Pearls sjell se bashku eksperte dhe njerez me pervoje nga komunite e agjenci te ndryshme shoqerore tek te cilet te moshuarit kane besim. 

Sipas te dhenave ne saje te programit Pearls simptomat e depresionit rane dukshem dhe gjendja e pergjitheshme shendetsore tek shume te moshuar u permiresua dukshem.

Pjesmarresit ne studim ishin te moshes mbi 60 vjec, shume prej tyre jetonin vetem dhe 58 perqind e tyre kishin te ardhura vjetore nen 10 mije dollare.

----------

